# WOW, I may just have fond my new favorite demo CD



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I just got the new Lee Ritenour Jazz CD 6 String Theory and Wow is all i have to say!
It was awarded the number one Jaz Guitar CD by Guitar International Magazine and boy is it amazing. It is also available in SACD but I only have the regular CD and the dynamics of the recordings is stunning. 
The CD features John Scofield, BB King, Vinc Gill, Steve Lukather, George benson and many other vocal and guitar greats.
This is a must have for any serious audio demo and of course listening pleasure.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I may have to check that one out Tony. :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This album has lots of variety as well but track #1 and 5 are my favourites so far but the rest is also superb :T there are 2 acoustic guitar tracks along with several full out jazz mixes with Bass Electric guitars drums harmonica and vocals, its just awesome.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks, I will definitely check this out, always looking for new music and from what I hear on his site, I like it already :T


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Dynamic recommendations are always appreciated, thanks tony 

Thats what I love about amazon, samples of all the songs:

http://www.amazon.com/6-String-Theo...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1298529443&sr=8-2

Track 4 sounds like a awesome remake and 9 seems to be what pulls me in. Ahhhh, good remakes of classics adding guitar that will melt your ear drums, sucker born every couple of minutes.

Admittedly acoustic seems to shine on my system more than electric tho, my current demo...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000000NNR


----------



## Stitch (Feb 26, 2011)

You might wanna check out a great guitar player named Johnny a.; his stuff is incredible -jazz,blues,honky Tonk


----------



## Stitch (Feb 26, 2011)

Just heard samples of 6string theory- very nice;thanks for putting it out there


----------

